# Leash Training



## jbgarner12 (Jun 21, 2017)

My most recent wall I've hit with my Chloe...walking on a leash. She is almost 6 weeks old. I've only had her for a week. Her trainings are coming along great, minus the leash. I have trained multiple labradors, but never a GSD. Never had these issues with a lab. Her potty training has come along nicely, going on 3 days of no accidents. :grin2:

Poor baby had worms but has fought through those and has regained her appetite and is eating like a little pig. She now finishes her food, picks up her bowl and brings it to me begging for more, then gets pissed when I won't give her extra. :crying:

Her crate training was a problem for a bit, with her crying anytime the door to her crate was closed. I've since started feeding her in the crate and leaving the door open throughout the day. She comes in and out, then when I close her in to leave, she isn't crying (as bad).

Now this leash. To be completely honest, she has been listening well enough that she doesn't need a leash right now. She stays right at my side almost every second of the day when I'm home. She follows me like a little shadow and doesn't try to run or leave my side...but I know that wonderful behavior won't last forever. Plus, when we go in public, she will be required by most places to be on a leash. So I've been working with her and trying to get her used to it young. 

The first time I put a leash on her, she absolutely refused to move. Wouldn't come when I called, wouldn't walk with me...which is very strange because she's my little shadow without the leash. She will sit down, plant her feet in the ground, and do all she can to not move. I tried to give her a little tug and see if she would catch on and walk...not a chance. She will make me drag her until her little butt is carpet burnt. Feet not moving. I just can't make myself drag her around like a rag doll, crying and refusing to walk. 

I was told to clip the leash to her and let her drag it to get used to it...well, she literally refuses to walk with it on. She will lay down and not move an inch until it's removed. I literally left her sitting in my living room floor for 20 minutes today. I figured I could out last her and she would finally move. Nope. She sat there and watched me walk by and listened to me call her, motionless. When I took it off, she sprints to me. She's beating me on this leash training. Advice please!

Here's some pics of my little turd head when she's not being a turd. :smile2:


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Any reason why you got her so young? I wouldn't really expect a 6 week old to walk great on a leash.


----------



## jbgarner12 (Jun 21, 2017)

That's when the breeder released her entire litter. I thought it was early too, but they were going at basically a first come, first serve rate. Had to get her then.

She does so well on everything else, I just wondered why the leash was such a mental block for her.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Use treats and make it a fun process, and take it slow.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Give it up for now and start again in two or three weeks.Gsds as general rule will shadow you their entire lives!It never ends,lol!A solid recall is a must for the occasional temptation of chasing after some critter.But generally they are great off leash,never straying far and checking in with you frequently.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Have you considered not putting a leash on her yet? Encourage her to follow you around the yard, teach her being next to you is where to be by encouragement and treats. Play with her and bond with her. At six weeks she's too young to really be away from her mother and littermates. She'll naturally follow you around so use this time to help her learn to be off leash. Unless you're next to a busy road and have no fence, I wouldn't put a leash on her at all Once she's learned to follow you around and stay close to you then you can add the lead and odds are she won't mind it much at all. At that time keep doing what you've been doing only put the leash on and let her drag it around as she walks with you. Then a couple of days later pick it up and go where she wants to go, she is the leader. A couple of days later you pat your knee, etc., and encourage her to start going where you want. Lead trained. For now just keep everything positive and happy and let her be a puppy and do some growing.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Your dog is way too young for leash walking. Get the dog to just follow you around. Lots of love, treats and praise. If you start messing with the leash and not do it right, she will always hate the leash. At most, I would let her drag the leash around when you are playing with her or in the house. Make sure it doesn't get caught on anything. On a side note, your breeder is an idiot for rushing the puppies out. I would never get a puppy from anyone who lets them go before 8 weeks old.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You have not hit a wall as there is no wall to hit at this young age. She normally wouldn't even have left the litter so let alone walking away on a leash. All the advice given is good. Your breeder has been uneducated and foolish to release her. She should have stayed for at least another 4 weeks. But puppies become too much work at 5 weeks, so that why they have to go. It puts her at a disadvantage so talking to a good trainer will help you. Do not take the pup to classes until she is at least 9 weeks old. Somehow she also needs to learn to be a dog by exposing her to socially skilled safe, healthy dogs who will not harm her. If you do, have them come to you, only one at a time, so she will not be an intruder on the other dog's territory. 
In the meantime, enjoy her, gently play with her and just staying in and around your home area is all she needs right now until she is about 8 weeks old.


----------



## jbgarner12 (Jun 21, 2017)

She has been spending lots of time outside with me and our other family dogs. We have an indoor/outdoor 11 year old Weiner dog that she has been around. Also, our 5 year old black lab and 3 year old Australian shepherd. So she is being socialized well. The older dogs have been very good with her, and she has been playful with them. No issues at all. 

So basically y'all are saying that to legitimately train her at her age is nearly useless. Just enjoy her company basically? She's a heck of a cuddler.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I got my pup at 9 weeks of age, and for the first week I didn't even bother doing any training aside from potty/crate training. It was all play, love, cuddles, eat, enjoy one another. With your pup being so young, I wouldn't even worry about training until she's at least 8 weeks. It doesn't do them any harm starting a bit later, whether that's 8 weeks, 10, 11, or 12. They're exceptionally intelligent as puppies and will pick things up fast when you start to really work on it. But I'd say her mental capacity to pay attention and actually focus/retain will be pretty minimal right now. All she's worried about is when she can eat, go potty, and if she can be with you. Everything else will come in time.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

jbgarner12 said:


> She has been spending lots of time outside with me and our other family dogs. We have an indoor/outdoor 11 year old Weiner dog that she has been around. Also, our 5 year old black lab and 3 year old Australian shepherd. So she is being socialized well. The older dogs have been very good with her, and she has been playful with them. No issues at all.
> 
> So basically y'all are saying that to legitimately train her at her age is nearly useless. Just enjoy her company basically? She's a heck of a cuddler.


You can gently teach her to sit and and come to you, learning to release toys. Use treats and the clicker. Study this if you are not familiar with this method. Or take one of your other dogs to a class that teaches this method. It is good that she is exposed to older dogs. If they are safe for her, have her interact frequently with them to learn 'dog' but also spend plenty of time alone with her so she also bonds with you. When she gets older the older dogs may be less tolerant but these are important lessons for your puppy. Keep us posted and make sure to ask when you have questions.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Almost 6wks. You haven't had time to hit any walls. You won't really hit walls till she's well over a year old. Peaks and valleys here and there, but no walls.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Or you can just enjoy her puppy hood. Don't always need to start training right off the bat.


----------



## jbgarner12 (Jun 21, 2017)

I have taught her to come when I call. Unless she is distracted by food or another dog, she is pretty good about it. I make her sit before I will give her any food or a treat. She sits almost at will now. She goes to the front door and whines when she needs to go outside. Been doing a great job of not using the bathroom inside, except for this morning in her crate. And there's a chance that she whined for me to let her out, I just didn't hear it. When I woke up at 5am to take her out, she had already peed...not a big deal though. She loves to play tug with her toy ropes or with any towels or rags she finds. She a sweetheart, and I'm amazed at how fast she has learned all of this. Only had her for 6 days now!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Its not exactly that she's learned, and don't think of her as trained.Not that you are, but she's so young, she's doing these things more like a response to you, interacting with you. Those are both good things and will make for a good foundation for training.


----------

